# Really liking the Sig 239



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I put another 90+ rounds through my 9mm Sig 239 during an IDPA qualifier. Again no reliability issues. The weapon did everything I could have asked for and is a genuine pleasure to shoot. Additionally, I have been carrying it for the last two weeks and have found that it is about as easy to carry concealed as my steel snubbie and with an obvious firepower and shootability difference. The relatively low cost of 9mm ammo is also a big plus. 

I put a set of rubber Hogue finger grips on this weapon and was very pleased with the improved handling.

I only have two real complaints right now with this weapon - first, factory magazines are impossible to find either through online sources or through local gun shops. Second, the holster selections are not as numerous as for the other 9mm Sigs such as the 229.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

You can try CDNN. You can also find some great deals on used mags at the Sig Forum.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, gave CDNN a look again, they are still out, as is Midway


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

jeb, congrats on the P239; I knew you would like it; it's a Sig.
Before posting this, I took a few moments to see if Top Gun Supply had 9mm mags for the 239. They did as of this posting time. I have dealt with them in the past, purchasing a few items for my 2 Sigs and have been very pleased with their service. www.topgunsupply.com

*Merry Christmas!*


----------

